# Schwinn B M X Ads



## cds2323 (Feb 14, 2016)

Here are some Schwinn BMX ads from the late seventies. I also included the Hurricane 5 ads.


----------



## dave429 (Feb 14, 2016)

Those are fantastic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 16, 2016)

Here are some more non-Schwinn ads.


----------

